# My Hermann's Tortoise



## toribird (Jun 18, 2010)

I finally have a camera cord, so I can share a picture of Euclid with all you lovely people =). 

Here she is! Isn't she a cutie?


----------



## Scooter (Jun 18, 2010)

So tiny and cute!


----------



## rwfoss (Jun 18, 2010)

Very cute! I love Hermann's!


----------



## Isa (Jun 19, 2010)

She a real cutie


----------



## hali (Jun 19, 2010)

owww what a cutie


----------



## Paige Lewis (Jun 20, 2010)

She is so beautiful!


----------



## ChiKat (Jun 20, 2010)

Euclid is adorable! I love Hermanns!!


----------



## Terry Allan Hall (Jun 20, 2010)

Very nice!


----------

